
Ask HN: Why does FaceBook insist on attaching business account to personal one? - away2017throw
Is it just a lack of a feature or yet another way of snooping for connection data?
======
saluki
Facebook makes sure everything connects back to the product(you).

They don't want understand that you have a personal(private) life and a
business life and a hustle.

------
thisone
I'm in the middle of this hell.

For reasons that I hope are rather obvious, I don't want my personal FB
account linked to my employers Page. I also don't want apps created for my
employer to be administered by my personal account.

And now I'm stuck in a weird lock-out loop for my work account. I was able to
get a dev account and set up an app.

But now I can log in, navigate Facebook proper, but once I try to access
anything in the dev pages, my account gets locked, I have to submit a photo,
wait two days, my account is back. I log in, I go to the dev pages, my account
gets locked.....

I can't find a way out of this hell, or anyone to speak with about it.

The photo thing gets kinda creepy after the 5th time.

~~~
away2017throw
I think an actual person looks at photo matching result. Good to know I will
be able to post every 72 hours at least - better than nothing!

------
myaso
Lock in. You won't be able to quit. Much more powerful motivator than telling
yourself 'i keep an account to keep in touch'. Basically ensures continuity of
Facebook across however many years you would expect to work and prevents them
being wiped out with changing preferences across generations. It's not
accidental.

------
matchmike1313
I don't think its lack of a feature, they centralize everything back to a
Facebook userId, Facebook login, apps, etc... I'm sure they use it for
snooping and data mining thou.

~~~
away2017throw
But I don't want to see a bunch of wedding / travel photos etc. when posting
an update for customers :(. Three separate things: employment, hustle and
personal life.

------
shahbaby
just make a separate account?

~~~
away2017throw
Not allowed to have more than one per their rules? Obliged to provide a photo
to confirm a new account these days?

